# [PPOTW] Which do you think is better, android or ios?



## T-hug (Aug 4, 2013)

So this week's poll asks: Which do you think is better, android or ios?

 Previous Week - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## TheZoc (Aug 4, 2013)

As long as you get Android updates fast enough (I love Google Nexus), it's awesome!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate how my brother has a galaxy s 1 and I have an iPod 4th gen and some older games still lag on my iPod  but on his they run smooth.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

I gotta say, Android is definitely superior. From a serious business development standpoint, I guess it can be kind of annoying trying to make a game that works on several different versions of Android while simultaneously supporting the many different pieces of hardware out there that make up each different Android powered phone or tablet. From an everyone else standpoint though, Android offers a level of customization that Apple refuses to offer with iOS. The ability to change to custom ROMs, install an app from absolutely any source that gives it, and to pick just the right phone that offers the hardware and features you need to be inherently present for yourself is fantastic. You can't experiment like that with iOS. You can't pick from a plethora of different iPhone models that may offer the hardware you desire, and the functionality you require.

About the only thing that iOS has on Android, really, is that it gets some "major" game releases that Android doesn't. Beside that, I'd say Android has grown into a significantly better OS. I'd call it the clear winner.

Edit: Just to note, the only Android stuff I have is a smartphone several years old that doesn't support newer Android in any form, and a tablet that will likely never make it beyond Cyanogenmod7. I have yet to have any issue in enjoying what Android has to offer.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 4, 2013)

There is a difference between Android OS vs IOS, and Android _devices_ vs iOS _devices_.

In terms of OS, i believe both have advantages/disadvantages. Android is open, cheaper, more programmer friendly. IOS is FAR MORE EFFICIENT in terms of hardware resources... But it is a walled garden, and objective C sucks 

When comparing devices, there is absolutely no question, Android devices are cheaper AND more, far more powerful. They have also more/better features.

Apple devices still have the best gpus though*........

*And their user interface feels a lot snappier because of it.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm soon going to migrate to Android as my main platform, mainly because iOS doesn't support some of my files unless I jailbreak. On android I can do whatever I want to view and access these files. Android devices also come in lots of varieties. I plan on migrating to the Galaxy note 3 once it's out.

I have to acknowledge that the iOS ecosystem is still a lot more superior than Android (IMO), but I have to give android the thumbs up here because of the openness.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I gotta say, Android is definitely superior. From a serious business development standpoint, I guess it can be kind of annoying trying to make a game that works on several different versions of Android while simultaneously supporting the many different pieces of hardware out there that make up each different Android powered phone or tablet. From an everyone else standpoint though, Android offers a level of customization that Apple refuses to offer with iOS. The ability to change to custom ROMs, install an app from absolutely any source that gives it, and to pick just the right phone that offers the hardware and features you need to be inherently present for yourself is fantastic. You can't experiment like that with iOS. You can't pick from a plethora of different iPhone models that may offer the hardware you desire, and the functionality you require.
> 
> About the only thing that iOS has on Android, really, is that it gets some "major" game releases that Android doesn't. Beside that, I'd say Android has grown into a significantly better OS. I'd call it the clear winner.
> 
> Edit: Just to note, the only Android stuff I have is a smartphone several years old that doesn't support newer Android in any form, and a tablet that will likely never make it beyond Cyanogenmod7. I have yet to have any issue in enjoying what Android has to offer.


 
How old? I am running ICS in my shitty Galaxy mini and i am having a blast playing Metal Slug at full FPS with a wiimote lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> How old? I am running ICS in my shitty Galaxy mini and i am having a blast playing Metal Slug at full FPS with a wiimote lol


It's a Droid X that I received from a friend who upgraded about six months ago. It happily sits on 2.3 while all these people are getting excited over Android 5.0.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's a Droid X that I received from a friend who upgraded about six months ago. It happily sits on 2.3 while all these people are getting excited over Android 5.0.


 

Hahahaha thats like, three times more powerful than my Galaxy Mini hahaha


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Hahahaha thats like, three times more powerful than my Galaxy Mini hahaha


Looking at the Galaxy Mini, I feel like the majority of smart phones released within a full year before it are more powerful.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2013)

This poll, such a flamebait  My vote goes to Android anyway, although I must say I'm quite disappointed with it. I expected more.....


----------



## Slamicite (Aug 4, 2013)

Android, and I'm pretty satisfied with it. I've never had an iOS device, though, and don't plan to, given what I know about it and how I feel about Apple's general philosophy and business strategies.
I'm not surprised Android is winning by such a large margin in an ambient where people are likelier to know better.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 4, 2013)

I had the original Samsung Galaxy S which I upgraded to the SGSIII and I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1".
I don't buy any apple products so the only time I mess with Ipods, pads, phones is when I'm fixing them or jailbreaking them for friends and family.
I prefer android for all the reasons already covered, plus removable and upgradable memory, ease of use and openness.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 4, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> There is a difference between Android OS vs IOS, and Android _devices_ vs iOS _devices_.


Yes and no. Of course you can just look at the interface and base your opinion purely on intuitivity, ease-of-use and amount of apps, but not that much more. Fact is that android is made to fit on just about any hardware, and iOS "just" on what apple uses. That is a MAJOR advantage of android, though the drawback is obviously that apple can optimize things much more.


Personally...I want to vote for android, but it wouldn't be fair. I have it on both my e-reader (though it's only visible if I root the thing) and my phone, and I'm perfectly happy with it. But the only experience I have with iOS is a few random checks on my girlfriend's tablet. Not only are those totally different devices, I hardly have time to measure anything. So there's no way I can say whether I even like one over the other.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2013)

iOS? Apple, it's time for an I.O.U.

To be fair, I have to admit, I'm a bit biased. I'm an android fandroid.


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 4, 2013)

iOS is too limited.


----------



## back25 (Aug 4, 2013)

3DS firmware 4.5.0 wins hands down(i still use dumb phones)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Android, mostly cos no iTunes shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Android, mostly cos no iTunes shit.


Pretty good reason. *notbad.gif

I pick Android, but Windows Phone should have it's own option.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Aug 5, 2013)

as much as i like the open-endedness of Android, the fragmentation of it kinda turns me off which is why i prefer Windows Phones, while it's not as customizable there's a lot less maintenance and fiddling around

and personally, i find the UI a bit more intuitive then iOS and yeah i don't have to use frickin' iTunes


----------



## Flame (Aug 5, 2013)

android because it can dual boot on some devices like the galaxy S3, with the right hack.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2270158 (be-careful this is for the international galaxy S3 so dont flash on a NA  galaxy S3 it can brick your phone)


plus many many other things, like custom roms.. you can find the perfect rom for yourself if you look around and have the device.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 5, 2013)

This is kinda like asking if you like a diamond, or a polished turd better.
Sure they're both shiny, but ones a diamond and the other's a piece of iShit.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 5, 2013)

See, the last three Android devices I've owned have been laggy as heck, even after rooting 'em and cleaning up all the crap. iOS runs smoothly on every Apple device. Yeah, I'm not a fan of how restricted it is, but whenever I use it, it's stable.


----------



## ilman (Aug 5, 2013)

iOS - constrained OS with next to no customisability and has the most apps.
Android - as open as it can be. Emulation heaven but a lot less Apps than the App Store. (I still want my TWEwY on Android, Square!  )
Windows Mobile - Good UI with average customisability but seriously lacks apps.
Each one has a thing going for them, but I think iOS suits a tablet more, Android - a smartphone and Microsoft should really get some third party support for their OS to become as good as the first two.


----------



## ii-c-going (Aug 5, 2013)

IOS, mostly because i use it on all my portable devices. Don't have to worry is a certain app is running on my device, and i don't care for customization. Feels the smoothest and user-friendly to me...

For me, a device should just do what i want it to do. Thats IOS for me


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 5, 2013)

To be honest there is *no* "best" Mobile OS.

There is "Best" for a user, but each and every user is different, With different needs and tastes. The same goes for the OS's they all have strengths and weaknesses. As such with my opinion I opted for "other" as I don't think there is a "Best"

My Personal Preferred is this at this point in time:

iOS
Blackberry OS
Windows Mobile 5/6/6.5
Android
Symbian S60
Reasoning for top 3
iOS: It does what it should without needing hours of customization to do so, also typically the apps behave much better even on lesser hardware
Blackberry OS: I'm not totally sure but something "Clicked" with me on this OS and dat keyboard
Windows Mobile: Had been with it for many many years on and off so you could argue Nostalgia, Deal with it  I still keep a HP iPAQ rw6815 around for old times sake


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 6, 2013)

I have [had] iOS and Android devices, but a few weeks back, I bought a Nokia Lumia 920 (which is dirt cheap at a little over $300, while the slightly upgraded 925 is ~€5000! ). I chose other, because daaaaaaaaaaamn Microsoft knows what they're doing!

Pretty awesome OS on a pretty awesome device!


----------



## iFish (Aug 7, 2013)

If you're gonna post something on the front page, you could at least use the proper way of typing the OSes.

It's "Android" and "iOS". 

Also, neither OS is better than the other in my opinion. They both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd have to go with Android, since iTunes is always a pain in the ass to use, and that I like bigger screens. The iPhone seems so puny now, since I'm used to screens that are about 4.7 inches or so. I don't mind using iOS, but I feel like I have more freedom when it comes to Android.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 7, 2013)

If this had been a PS4 vs XBox ONE debate it would be easier on me 

I like my paid 200 dollars less for in Android device that has oodles of good apps for it but......

All the best wargames are on the iPad GRRRRR how could they do that to me?

My choice is thus, play with the Android as much as possible and enjoy the games I do indeed have, and like it. Or drag around my laptop for when I want to play my wargames that are all essentially Windows games before they are mobile ports.

Unless I want to drop 600 bucks just to play a few wargames on an iPad.


----------



## mkdms14 (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends what you are talking about. Software selection?  Right now its ios but that is changing.  Hardware? Android hands down.  Apple is already losing the smartphone market.  Apple still dominating the tablet market but that is going to change really soon unless they get there act together and start trying to 1 up the other people.  Because Steve Jobs is not around I don't think they can do it.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 9, 2013)

while there are certain things that iOS does do better, overall Android wins by a mile in my book.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 10, 2013)

iOS got the superior app selection, the sleek and cohesive design, the Apple touch, just the superior everything.

cry moar android scum. ;o;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 10, 2013)

Kwartel said:


> (which is dirt cheap at a little over $300, while the slightly upgraded 925 is ~€5000! ).


 
"Dirt cheap" and "$300" should never be used in the same sentence together, ever, at all.



soulx said:


> iOS got the superior app selection, the sleek and cohesive design, the Apple touch, just the superior everything.
> 
> cry moar android scum. ;o;


 
Android > iOS 

#DealWithIt


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 10, 2013)

soulx said:


> the Apple touch


You mean the pretty logo on the back? It's like King Midas... Anything it touches magically triples in price.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> "Dirt cheap" and "$300" should never be used in the same sentence together, ever, at all.
> #DealWithIt


 
For a flagship it's really cheap. It's the direct competitor of the SIV and iPhone 5.


----------



## filfat (Sep 2, 2013)

Kwartel said:


> I have [had] iOS and Android devices, but a few weeks back, I bought a Nokia Lumia 920 (which is dirt cheap at a little over $300, while the slightly upgraded 925 is ~€5000! ). I chose other, because daaaaaaaaaaamn Microsoft knows what they're doing!
> 
> Pretty awesome OS on a pretty awesome device!


You are totaly right the Nokia lumia id lovely. But my vote still goes to Android. Becuse IOS just run on low end devices like the iPhone 5, iPad Mini. Brrr Apple what are you thinking with? Not your iBrain... You should atleast try to make the peoples who know anything want you. At the moment theres just blonde's who buy it becuse its popular. Yep Apple you made a greate job on making a shity product popular. Conz whats next? iShit? Or iPaper for 500$? *Sigh*

EDIT: When there comes to tablet so is Windows 8 the clear winner(no not the Windows RT version). As it can play all PC application. So basicly all your programs you are used to have on a Computer... Unles you have a iMac... Then "Curse You Zelda" "Curse You Link" "Curse You Apple!!!" "Ahhh" (Zelda OOT).


----------

